# Triton Fountain Pen - Canary Wood



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 2, 2013)

Here is a Triton Fountain Pen made out of Canary Wood That I did.

[attachment=15601]


----------



## Vern Tator (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice looking!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 2, 2013)

Very Nice Gary. Great fit and finish. 
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Jan 2, 2013)

That's very nice, and a lovely finish.


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## Patrude (Jan 4, 2013)

The Wood Bucket said:


> Here is a Triton Fountain Pen made out of Canary Wood That I did.



 great job Gary, nicely done, comfortable looking pen, well balanced


----------

